# Weed membranes and artificial turf



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi, could you tell me if i need the woven heavy duty fabric or non woven lighter fabric to put under artficial turf, also should it be under the sub base and under the turf

Thanks

Glenn


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

Just had a company fit artificial grass, they used a fairly light membrane under the substrate, with granite dust on top, no heavy membranes at all. Hope this helps 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I'd use the heavy woven membrane every time. 

The light ones are rubbish and tear. Remember that weeds can push through pretty much anything but it's much harder in the heavy duty stuff. 

It's about £40 a roll I think


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Also you still get weeds growing in the grass. You have to put a weed killer on it twice a year. We had a company do ours, and although not cheap, around £40 Sq/m, it was worth it.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I did mine and used a fairly heavy woven membrane. The point of it is not necessarily for weed prevention but as a ground stabiliser. I levelled a large area of garden in a new build estate with heavy clay. It was more for stabilisation to stop the sub base mixing with the soil, then again top stop the base mixing with the sub-base. I found getting a trade 200m2 roll was cheaper than 2x50m2 packs. It meant I had plenty for lining drains and swapped the excess with a neighbour for other bits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Weeds don’t grow up from the sub base, they grow down. A membrane won’t stop the weeds, you’ll still have to remove them from the artificial grass.


----------

